# Going into heat after breeding?



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm positive I read somewhere that a doe can go into heat after she's bred because her body doesn't yet know she's pregnant? Correct?

I have a doe who I was sure was bred on one date, but she came into heat again and was bred again. She's developing as if she was bred first time. 

So was she bred the first time?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

After a doe is bred, usually, when the next cycle comes around, 18 to 21 days later, that is when their body tells them they are pregnant.

Other issues can cause them to come back into heat, if it is before the next 18 to 21 days.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It's not uncommon for some of mine to come back into heat about a week to ten days later. Out of all the times they have done that they kid during that first breeding but I always write both days down because I know if i don't then that's when they actually got bred lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> After a doe is bred, usually, when the next cycle comes around, 18 to 21 days later, that is when their body tells them they are pregnant.
> 
> Other issues can cause them to come back into heat, if it is before the next 18 to 21 days.


What kinds of issues? Anything I can do to stop it in the future?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I was wondering about that too. Gypsy came into heat a week after being bred, but it wasn't a very strong heat and I'm wondering if maybe she was just faking and she really did settle the first time. I'm going to pull blood today(30 days from the first time) and next week and see if she tests + on the first one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Scar tissue from previous bad kidding.
Hormones not at proper levels

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/5-day-heat-101052/


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I have several does who seem to come into heat again about a week after the first
With ours it is usually the 2nd time that they are bred


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Following.. having a bit of trouble with my doe getting bred. Here's my thread if anyone wants to guess/suggest anything, I'd be grateful! http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f218/issues-breeding-190368/


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Update. We have passed her first due date, it was last week. So she had a baby belly and softening ligs at 2 months preggo :shocked:


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Oh that's very strange


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm wondering if she just goes along with her dam when it comes to hormones. She developed at exact same rate as the dam, who was due (and kidded) a week and a half ago.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She might so far that's what my doe Ella is doing!


----------



## Skycop (Dec 20, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> After a doe is bred, usually, when the next cycle comes around, 18 to 21 days later, that is when their body tells them they are pregnant.
> 
> Other issues can cause them to come back into heat, if it is before the next 18 to 21 days.


My goats use to have cycles now they don't I had 2 does give birth 10 days apart and the day both gave there birth went into heat hours afterwards.
Wished it hadn't too for the male goats almost killed the kids trying to get to her.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Skycop said:


> My goats use to have cycles now they don't I had 2 does give birth 10 days apart and the day both gave there birth went into heat hours afterwards.
> Wished it hadn't too for the male goats almost killed the kids trying to get to her.


This is a very old thread, but welcome to the forum. You really should separate the bucks from the does. The bucks will breed the does, if they haven't already and the does really should only give birth once a year. If you had any doeling kids the bucks will breed them too and doelings should not be bred that young. Also as you witnessed, bucks can be very dangerous to young kids.


----------

